# Cast your fantasy opera production



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Here's the hokey setup: You have a time machine, and you have access to any singer, conductor, orchestra and venue you wish, plus, all the money in the world to mount a one night only production of one extant opera of your choice. You also have complete creative control over the staging.

Which singers (from any era, mix-and-match is allowed; cast at least all your major roles) would you put in your production, which conductor (any era), orchestra and so on?


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

This thread idea is such a good one that it's already been done:

http://www.talkclassical.com/16298-its-your-dream-night.html

I don't think my fantasy production has changed. Always good to hear other people's thoughts though! :tiphat:


----------

